# My Biggest Bone on Fly - 07/08



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

very cool, very cool


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

always stepping you game up nice fish. We going to see u up a the rally?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> always stepping you game up nice fish. We going to see u up a the rally?



Unfortunately, the rally is a no go for me.
I don't have the funds to attend it.
It's a LONG trek from Miami, and no one I know can make the trip either.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice job Eric. Big or small it doesn't matter. You're catching bonefish on a fly rod.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome, better than most


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

a little taste of defeat makes the victory that much sweeter. 
congrats!


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm jealous!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Alright, that's the ticket!  I'm sure that one was plenty of fun. Congrats on besting your personal best.  ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Alright, that's the ticket!  I'm sure that one was plenty of fun. Congrats on besting your personal best.   ;D


 thats one fish i've yet to catch :-[ might have to take a road trip south soon


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Alright, that's the ticket!  I'm sure that one was plenty of fun. Congrats on besting your personal best.   ;D
> 
> 
> thats one fish i've yet to catch   :-[  might have to take a road trip south soon



I'm sure I can make that happen.


I have yet to catch a red on fly. lol


----------

